# Model realistic Tunnel Portals



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

Tunnel portals are important scenery details, which most often is bought as a standard item ready made. Then just as often the portal will be somewhat misplaced, unless you´re modelling exactly the region from where the prototype portal has been taken. 

This video presents methods and materials needed to make any type of stone arch tunnel portal to fit the scenery you model. 

Link to the video tutorial (Youtube):


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've read that, using the same techniques he shows, you can use the styrofoam "plate" that packaged meat comes in. You have to be a bit choosy to get some that are flat and undamaged. 

Martin is a true expert in model trains, especially scenery. These portals are amazingly real-looking.


----------



## Doris Heckard (Dec 1, 2019)

What product do we have that is similar to the sand plaster he said he used?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks Martin!


----------

